# My 1987 Blue Nissan Pulsar e16i



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)




----------



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)

no one reply?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

old school.. but great condition man


----------



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)

*thx...*

thanks


> _Originally posted by PrOxLaMuS?_
> *old school.. but great condition man  *


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

nice pulsar man. Can you tell me if the pulsar nx ever can w/turbo


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

man if you get rims.. and tint the windows in a nice shade... it'll be sweet


----------



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)

my engine is a E16i, only has 70 hp, i don't think is worth to put a turbo on, but if is a SE then ...i would think about that..


nissmax88 said:


> *nice pulsar man. Can you tell me if the pulsar nx ever can w/turbo *


----------



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)

i never seen a pulsar nx with a turbo, but i think it's not hard to custom a turbo


----------

